# what color do you think she is?



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought champagne but now im really unsure. what do you guys think? thanks!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I'm thinking it's an argent or argent creme.
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... creme.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... gente.html


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks to be Argente to me (not Argente Creme)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It almost has to be argente as argente creme is very rare. I see a hint of orange that says argente and a silver-blue base that confirms it. It is pretty light for an argente, though.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

well if yo guys say she's argente then she must be. although she is really light. and the flash does makes her look a little orange-ish. maybe today i can try to take a pic without the flash


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i looked at her again now that she has grown a bit more and i think she is definitely argente. she has a pretty blue undercoat. thanks again for your help guys


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Argente's will usually darken with age


----------

